# Dear Shaun, please get rid of the Cycel Chat Games Forum section



## User (12 Oct 2013)




----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2013)

We heard you the first time!


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Oct 2013)

There's a games forum? Where?


----------



## Crackle (12 Oct 2013)

I stuck it on ignore (sorry Shaun).


----------



## lukesdad (12 Oct 2013)

Shaun likes his games


----------



## Shaun (13 Oct 2013)

If anyone wants to exclude the games sub-forum (or any other forum for that matter) from _New Posts_ - just go here:http://www.cyclechat.net/account/new-posts

Don't forget to click _Save _at the bottom.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Oct 2013)

Isn't clicking ''Save at the bottom'' rude?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2013)

Don't flounce Mort.


----------

